# Cocobolo trip pictures



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Heres some pictures of one of my trips to get some wood in mexico so far back the gas stations sold gas in jugs not many trees left so when one comes down the whole town knew and the phone would start ringing hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Is that guy gaurding his wood with that rifle? Nice looking wood blanks. That would make some large pens "El Grande" pens?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice wood!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*



slip knot said:


> Is that guy gaurding his wood with that rifle? Nice looking wood blanks. That would make some large pens "El Grande" pens?


No that was my boat captian he just broght the gun to make sure we did'nt get robbed.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Deerdude...you are going to become everyone's 'best friend' in here if you keep posting pics like that! That is some good looking wood! I bet the stories that go along with that wood are good too! gb


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*



galvbay said:


> Deerdude...you are going to become everyone's 'best friend' in here if you keep posting pics like that! That is some good looking wood! I bet the stories that go along with that wood are good too! gb


Yes i could tell some stories i loved going out and looking at the wood,all fallen trees if they get caught cutting one it 10yrs in prison.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Maybe we can hear some of those storys at Your house GB ? I will bring the mini lathe and a couple of mandrels. I got some ordered that should be here before then.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*



Bobby said:


> Maybe we can hear some of those storys at Your house GB ? I will bring the mini lathe and a couple of mandrels. I got some ordered that should be here before then.


Thats me leaning on that big chunk and i'm 6'4 ,the real stories are the saw mills they have up there i'll see if i can find some pictures.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*cocobolo*

Thanks guys glad yall like the pic's makes me want to go back for another load anyone up for a road trip !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*cocobolo*

Talked to my wife and she said if i wanted to go back for more wood i have to sell some that i already have,i told her that goes for shoes too.anybody know what it sells for?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

A quick look shows about $20/bf more or less depending on thickness and grade.

http://www.cocoboloking.com/


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Wood*

I forgot how do you figure board feet never thought i would forget that,but out of all the things i'v lost in my life i miss my mind the most LOL !!!!!.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*

I found it,anybody want some i have some for sale i'll take 20 bucks a board ft and all mine are hand picked call me 832-794-1393


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Chop it up in 1 x 1 x 6 sticks and I'll bet you can get a lot of takers on here.LOL..I know of one personally.. You name the price....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

deerdude2000 said:


> Talked to my wife and she said if i wanted to go back for more wood i have to sell some that i already have,*i told her that goes for shoes too*.anybody know what it sells for?


Wood or shoes???


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Wood*



Bobby said:


> Wood or shoes???


Ha Ha kept turning wood and leave the jokes to H.B.O LOL


----------

